

Show HN: Online Data Science Courses for $10 - brianliou91
http://www.teamleada.com

======
cmdlinerambo
I find it striking the amount of testimonials from one time commenters. It
looks like one of the accounts was even created to post a testimonial.

~~~
wesd
I can assure you I have no relationship with this company. I have been wanting
to learn Python for a while and I just saw the number of testimonials and
figured worst thing that can happen is I lose 10 dollars so I assigned up.

~~~
brianliou91
Please let us know what you think! My emails brian@teamleada.com

------
picturesque_101
My statistics class at Cal requires the use of R for statistical analysis.
Professor wasn't the best, and the GSI was even worse. Took the "Intro to
Machine Learning in R." Super helpful and made working with R in class much
simpler. Thanks for helping my grade jump a letter.

~~~
brianliou91
Thanks for the kind words! Glad we could help :)

------
nbaman_23
I've been an avid user of Leada for a few months now, and must say that the
one-on-one time I receive with the founders is very helpful. It's a crisp and
effective digital classroom at my fingertips. As a beginner, it has been a
very manageable and powerful tool to an introduction of a whole new way of
thinking.

~~~
brianliou91
Thanks for the kind words!

------
glamp
Really great instructors and about as "real world" in terms of subject matter
as you can get in a classroom.

~~~
brianliou91
Thanks!

------
gentlyyes
Super impressed with it. I've been using it for a few months and this product
has evolved quickly.

~~~
brianliou91
Thank you!

------
JackeyWang
In this data-driven world, I would love to learn more about this. Especially
we are about to launch a new product, A/B test will definitely help us to
understand users more. Thanks for making effort on this subject!

------
bobowzki
Is "data science" a new hipper name for "statistics"?

~~~
neilsharma
Data Science can mean machine learning, statistics, "data engineering" (the IT
side of Big Data), SQL Monkey, data cleaning, data mining, data analytics,
data visualization, etc.

So its like statistics, except there may not be math or statistics. Depends
heavily on the role.

~~~
brianliou91
I would add "domain expertise" but other than that I totally agree!

------
brianliou91
One of the founders of Leada here, any and all feedback would be appreciated
but especially UX and if any part of the on-boarding process is confusing
would be great!

------
mobiplayer
I've just bought one of the courses. This looks awesome :)

Is there an easy way to buy courses as a gift for someone?

~~~
brianliou91
Thanks! There currently is not but email me brian@teamleada.com and we can
figure something out!

~~~
mobiplayer
Hey Brian,

It was mostly curiosity, but thanks anyway!

------
swellguy1
Took a class on A/B testing...paid off during an interview for data analyst
position

~~~
brianliou91
Great to hear! Glad we could help :)

~~~
wesd
I just signed up for a class based users comments on this post.

------
JahillipRivers
Awesome!

